# Not exercising 'is worse for your health than smoking, diabetes and heart disease'



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2018)

A new study reveals that not exercising is deadlier for your health than smoking, diabetes and heart disease. 

The findings were based on the retrospective study of 122,007 patients who went through testing at Ohio's Cleveland Clinic over the course of 23 years, between 1991 and 2014. The results were published Friday in the journal JAMA Network Open.   

'Being unfit on a treadmill or in an exercise stress test has a worse prognosis, as far as death, than being hypertensive, being diabetic or being a current smoker,' Cleveland Clinic cardiologist and senior study author Dr. Wael Jaber told CNN.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...se-health-smoking-diabetes-heart-disease.html


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 21, 2018)

You've got no chance if you're a diabetic smoker with high blood pressure who doesn't exercise.  Wait for the apologists who'll say 'I know a runner who died of a heart attack at 54'.


----------



## travellor (Oct 21, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> You've got no chance if you're a diabetic smoker with high blood pressure who doesn't exercise.  Wait for the apologists who'll say 'I know a runner who died of a heart attack at 54'.



I don't know anyone that died eating bacon for breakfast on a treadmill. So bacon is the answer!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2018)

We’ve all got to die of something. It’s living longer that is increasing the death rates from dementia. And cancer. Whoopee


----------



## Amigo (Oct 21, 2018)

I reckon I should have popped my clogs a year gone last Feb at this rate!

Where’s that bike? Oh, just remembered, I couldn’t quite make it down the stairs this morning with the knackered hip so I’ll just give it a polish


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 21, 2018)

travellor said:


> I don't know anyone that died eating bacon for breakfast on a treadmill. So bacon is the answer!



Fried in lard! With a bullet hole coffee.  Why anyone would want to put butter in coffee is beyond me.  It doesn't matter that your cholesterol is 10 because the ratios are right.  Who said it was okay? Oh it was a former sports scientist on twitter.


----------



## travellor (Oct 21, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Fried in lard! With a bullet hole coffee.  Why anyone would want to put butter in coffee is beyond me.  It doesn't matter that your cholesterol is 10 because the ratios are right.  Who said it was okay? Oh it was a former sports scientist on twitter.


This has just popped up.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/why-does-diabetes-cause-heart-failure.75743/

There may be interesting times coming.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 21, 2018)

Well that's a good example of NSS.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 21, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Well that's a good example of NSS.



I was wondering when the NSS was going to appear! 

If you didn't say it, I was going to.

Andy


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2018)

Aye, I’m with Amigo here. Three weeks before my mobility problems kicked off I’d walked two miles to the Salen show - Highland coos, sheep, cakes, buns and bread - and two miles home. Now I can only walk with two sticks, and even then, it’s a struggle. Exercise is not an option, it’s a dream. It’s nice to be reminded every time the discussion crops up.

Still, at least I know I won’t die through lack of exercise.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 22, 2018)

Rubbish. Bloke who invented jogging died of heart attack. 
I said the same thing as Mikey said. You probably knew 1 old lady who was senile. Now the living dead disease dementia on the increase. sooner die than not recognise my own family would at least like the opportunity to say goodbye. With that all bets are off. That’s why I always say love you at the end of a phone call always have.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 22, 2018)

John mcaleese the sas man who you see on all the films of Iranian embassy siege died aged 62. From heart attack. Don’t think you will find fitter guys than that. Just because you exercise ( Bruce lee another example) dosn’t make you immune. As some people smoke for years. I’ve played lottery since it began but not hit jackpot. Played pools before same thing.
Some play lottery once hit jackpot. Life is a lottery you never know.


----------



## travellor (Oct 22, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Rubbish. Bloke who invented jogging died of heart attack.
> I said the same thing as Mikey said. You probably knew 1 old lady who was senile. Now the living dead disease dementia on the increase. sooner die than not recognise my own family would at least like the opportunity to say goodbye. With that all bets are off. That’s why I always say love you at the end of a phone call always have.



The bloke who invented sitting down died earlier though.
I'd rather take the risk of having a Bruce Lee body than not, before I die, all things being equal though.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruce Lee died from a brain aneurysm. This is is congenital defect. An aneurysm is a like a little bubble shaped swelling on the blood vessel. You can live all your life with such a deformity, but just occasionally they pop. One bleed, 30% die. Two bleeds, another  30% die. Three is your lot.

Mrs B had two.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Rubbish. Bloke who invented jogging died of heart attack.


That old chestnut  James Fixx had a hereditary predisposition for heart disease, his father had his first heart attack aged 35 and died aged 43. Fixx may have died much younger (he was 52) had running not changed his life.

https://www.nytimes.com/1984/07/22/...xx-dies-jogging-author-on-running-was-52.html


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 22, 2018)

Gonna die of something, so it's about what makes your life better whilst alive. And that's personal choice


----------



## travellor (Oct 22, 2018)

PhoebeC said:


> Gonna die of something, so it's about what makes your life better whilst alive. And that's personal choice



I like to balance time in that equation as well though.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 23, 2018)

Aye, but you can get conditions that decide when you die whatever you do.


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 23, 2018)

NSS?
Novell Storage Services?
Network Security Services?
Name Service Switch?

In my opinion when a newspaper gets the results fron a scientific paper it tends to summarize too much and sending a misleading message.
Not exercising is a risk factor now is found that has more importance than to quit smokig, but this does not mean that one could smoke without consequences.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 23, 2018)

English shorthand for No S**t Sherlock. An ironic version of “No, Really?”.


----------



## travellor (Oct 23, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, but you can get conditions that decide when you die whatever you do.



Indeed you can.
But, I'll play the odds, and try to avoid the ones I can see coming.
I do like to try to have some say in my own destiny.


----------



## travellor (Oct 23, 2018)

MikeTurin said:


> NSS?
> Novell Storage Services?
> Network Security Services?
> Name Service Switch?
> ...



I went for it meaning "not statistically significant"
I'm not agreeing that the results were, that's just what I read NSS as.


Me, I'm exercising.


----------

